# 30 teams at Iceman 2010!



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Another great turnout for tandems! Link here: http://iceman.com/index.php

CLASS: Tandem
Place No. Name Town Sta Teamname Ice 
===== ===== ============================================ ============== === ==================== ======= 
1 652 Terry & Alan Ritter & Zoltowski Royal Oak MI TEAM GIANT MI 2:04:58 
2 634 David & Brandi Hintz Rapid City MI AUXILIARY RACING 2:06:38 
3 574 Eric & Chad Schroeder & Wright Valparaiso IN 2:08:08 
4 2859 Mike & Todd Owens & Bugnacki Wauwatosa WI ALTERRA 2:15:43 
5 2861 Matthew/jacqueline Gaffner Battle Creek MI TEAM ACTIVE 2:17:13 
6 851 Shawn & Mike Halloran & Kozlowski Grand Rapids MI RAD 2:17:27 
7 790 Amy & Mario Joss & Kennedy Novi MI WOLVERINES 2:17:43 
8 869 Joan & Richard Orman & Neumann Galesburg MI GAZELLE SPORTS/BREAK 2:27:38 
9 823 Craig & Cris Rice & Cataldo Plymouth MI 2:29:13 
10 540 John & Jennifer Van Alsburg Ann Arbor MI TEAM RJR 2:34:06 
11 647 Scott & Christina Quiring & Peek Charlotte MI QURING CYCLES 2:36:57 
12 1356 Steve & John Clark & Maule Bellefontaine OH OLD & IN THE WAY RAC 2:39:15 
13 779 Chris & Kerrie Gee Allen Park MI ROLL MODELS BIKE SHO 2:40:37 
14 2226 Dennis & Barb Willyard Macomb MI FLYING RHINOS 2:46:52 
15 3970 Steve & Josh Baesch & Gann Traverse City MI CITY BIKE SHOP 2:51:30 
16 1968 Robin & Brave Soul Scurr Waterford MI CANNONDALE MIDWEST R 2:55:56 
17 904 David & Mary Staublin & Stoddard Rockford MI RAPIDWHEELMEN 3:01:45 
18 1849 Steve & Corbin Hills Dansville MI 3:01:46 
19 2155 Eric & Jen Schmidt Roscommon MI SCHMIDT TEAM 3:04:09 
20 2862 Tim & Barb Doherty & Hathsway St Paul MN MICHIGANYOUTHCYCLING 3:08:43 
21 2011 Michael & Natalie Badyk & Sahl Mississauga ON WIZARD OF WHEELS 3:15:05 
22 780 Terry & Joe Loveday & Smith Lincoln Park MI ROLL MODELS 3:18:12 
23 2860 Curt & Pat Bryan & Lennon Grand Rapids MI FREWHEELER 3:23:27 
24 2251 Peter Colan Granger IN SPIN ZONE CYCLING 3:28:44 
25 1086 Dave & Shelby Smith Rochester MI WWW.PRECISIONMTB.COM 3:35:08 
26 2863 Lani & John Kittredge Kalamazoo MI SPECIAL K'S 3:41:43 
27 3869 Rob & Jules Terry Flushing MI 4:01:18 
28 1557 Robert & Karen Mullenix & Slack Battle Creek MI 4:01:19 
29 403 Vince & Anna Schultz Roscommon MI 4:02:20 
30 3911 Gary & Maddy Cook Whitehouse OH G&S ON A MISSION 4:05:28

Absolutely great to see decent sized fields in the tandem categories of these big races. Congrats to all the teams that participated in this year's event!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Pretty cool.

I had heard of this race previously, but never researched it. Just curious if they did a group start for the tandem teams or if they were in various waves?

The start info didn't explain it as I read it, but maybe I missed it.

http://iceman.com/raceinfo/start/start.php

Regardless, hopefully it was 60 wheels and 60 riders enjoying their race on 30 bikes.

PK


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*ice*

Thanks for posting Alex. This was the first year they did waves, based on the previous years time, so tandems started in different times. Ironically, the top 4 all started in same wave, pretty much because three of us were in the top 5 last year too.

I was sitting on the rear wheel of the lead tandem with about 5 miles to go, going into a big climb....when my stoker says STOP! NO Way, really? We were just getting ready to pounce on the lead and ride it home. But earlier in the race, a pretty big hit cracked the stoker saddle shell and the seat finally came off the rails. I'm staring at a seatpost with a rail frame, and my stoker with the seat in his hand, watching the leaders climb away. Doh!

But, being the genius that 'ole stoker was, he stuffed the seat down into his shorts and 'wore' it the rest of the way. We lost a minute there, and had to take it easy on the last couple sections of singletrack and downhill, and managed to hang onto second place. It lists my wife as my stoker, but I actually rode with another dude from down the street. Look a bit further down the results, and you'll see Scott Quiring, who made my frame, now racing some tandem with his fiance. couple of pics here:

http://ditzlerphoto.photoshelter.co...Qs0e8r7.Lq60BkA80wB1kgFuhW5JbfFi5R5gBAHxyKY8-


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

MichiganClydesdale said:


> Thanks for posting Alex. This was the first year they did waves, based on the previous years time, so tandems started in different times. Ironically, the top 4 all started in same wave, pretty much because three of us were in the top 5 last year too.
> 
> I was sitting on the rear wheel of the lead tandem with about 5 miles to go, going into a big climb....when my stoker says STOP! NO Way, really? We were just getting ready to pounce on the lead and ride it home. But earlier in the race, a pretty big hit cracked the stoker saddle shell and the seat finally came off the rails. I'm staring at a seatpost with a rail frame, and my stoker with the seat in his hand, watching the leaders climb away. Doh!
> 
> ...


You're right, that is freakin' genius! I would've never thought about doing that with a broken saddle. Very cool shots of the race. Did Scott make your fork as well?


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*walt*

Walt Whener (Waltworks) made the fork for me.

seat rails here:


----------

